# 5th Annual Spokane Vintage Bicycle Swap & Show June 14th 2014



## rustyspoke66 (Mar 12, 2014)

*5th Annual Spokane Vintage Bicycle Swap & Show* June 14th 2014 9am to 3:00. Should be a great turnout this year. I am also starting a website that is up for critique.  http://spokanevintagebikeswap.com/ I am always looking for pictures to post on the site and ideas for places to stay for collectors and vendors. Feel free to ask any questions about the swap and show.


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Mar 24, 2014)

A little bump for a Monday. I know it's early but nothing like planning ahead.


----------



## rustyspoke66 (May 14, 2014)

Getting close and it looks like good weather.

Sent from my VS870 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## vancruiser (May 20, 2014)

Can't wait!!  We've got us a convoy together to head on down...


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Jun 8, 2014)

Bumparoo! Who's going to make it?

Sent from my VS870 4G using Tapatalk


----------

